# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Zoom Image Shot :       Quote: the new update add a lot of oppo qualcomm mobile unlock by one click

## mohamed73

*LG Screenlock Updated to Support New Security Phones   LG FRP Reset (Universal) to Support New Security Phones    Samsung Boot Logo Changer
	- Add your own picture as Boot logo.
	- No need root etc as it is done in Download Mode.   PS. There is now 2 Versions of each setup. 
1. INDIA Version which have disabled IMEI Change and MIED Change
2. International Version which have enabled IMEI Change & Repair,  (India Users & Other Country users Use on their own Risk if it is  not allowed in their country) 
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Support: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING : ESN      / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO      ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT ENDORSE OR      ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE      RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY DONE WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT LIMITED TO ESN / MEID / IMEI.  ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Why Waiting? Buy Today and Feel the Difference
Choose Your الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Now and Feel The Real Ultimate Tool    How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!    SUCCESS STORIES AT A GLANCE?* *Too many success stories, you can not read it in a glance.*  
 [/URL]*PLEASE   DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY  POST   REGARDING THIS UPDATE AND   SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC POST  WILL BE   DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  *      				__________________
 BR 
NCK Team 
Powered By Fast Unlocking Ltd.
NCK PRO - NCK Dongle - NCK Box - Cellular Codes - Avengers Box - UMT Box

----------

